# Het snow vs. het amel/anery



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Is there a difference between het amel, het anery compared with het snow?

I've seen people saying het amel, het anery, het snow but surely if its het amel and het anery then it has to be het snow by default? Is this a "special" kind of snow :razz: or is it just people trying to make the snake look like it has more than it actually does?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

in all honesty, a normal to a snow will give 100% het snow, anery to amel hmmm.. lol... at this time of morning i'm gonna pass.. i am totally knackered


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

intravenous said:


> Is there a difference between het amel, het anery compared with het snow?
> 
> I've seen people saying het amel, het anery, het snow but surely if its het amel and het anery then it has to be het snow by default? Is this a "special" kind of snow :razz: or is it just people trying to make the snake look like it has more than it actually does?


 
it cant be more than it is because it is het anery het amel , the genetics that make snow.
i think its best so see the genetics involved in what it will create when mated to another of its kind.

in reality it is only a het amel / het anery.

snow is amel and anery mixing

a het amel/het anery is a snow in denial.....lol

Paul.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Genetic said:


> it cant be more than it is because it is het anery het amel , the genetics that make snow.
> i think its best so see the genetics involved in what it will create when mated to another of its kind.
> 
> in reality it is only a het amel / het anery.
> ...


So its common practice to advertise a het amel, het anery as a het snow as well? Okies :smile:


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

intravenous said:


> So its common practice to advertise a het amel, het anery as a het snow as well? Okies :smile:


 
if they are advertizing it as het amel/het anery......... yes
if they are advertizing it as het amel/het anery = het snow ........ yes
if they are advertizing it as het amel/het anery/het snow then they are more than likely confused themselves. or just forgot to put in the equals.

it doesnt quite sound like a good rip off, if they wanted to do that then im sure they could add loads of possible hets to the equation. 

Paul.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Genetic said:


> if they are advertizing it as het amel/het anery......... yes
> if they are advertizing it as het amel/het anery = het snow ........ yes
> if they are advertizing it as het amel/het anery/het snow then they are more than likely confused themselves. or just forgot to put in the equals.
> 
> ...


The advertisement I saw that prompted this thread was "het amel, het anery, het snow" so I just wondered if that was common...to someone who doesn't know about corn morphs it probably appears like they're getting something extra.


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

yes i agree , maybe you should email them and ask what those genetic do.
test them out and see if they are trying to pull the wool over...

let them know mate...

your quite right, someone that didnt know to much may think they are getting some sort of new thing...

who is it , i will email them and she what the score is.

Paul.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Genetic said:


> yes i agree , maybe you should email them and ask what those genetic do.
> test them out and see if they are trying to pull the wool over...
> 
> let them know mate...
> ...


It was someone on the classifieds of this forum...I'll have to go trawl for it now :roll:


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

P.M.ed


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah, should really only be 'het amel & het anery', either they don't know genetics themselves or are pointing out to others that they could make snows with them as well....


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd think that it makes sense to point out all three - on the basis that if you breed it to an Anery you'll get anery (and someone who sees "het snow" might not know that the animal is het for anery) - same goes for amel - and someone might not know that het amel/anery is the same thing as 'het snow'.


----------

